# Sherman threw up a rock



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

If he's acting normally - playing, eating, drinking, pooping - then he's probably fine. The rock gave him a tummy ache and needed to come up. If things change call a vet. Good luck.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I bet the rock was causing his stomach ache. If he doesnt have any more problems since throwing it up, I would say he is fine. Goodluck and hope he is ok. THey sure do like to eat the strangest things.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The Tito Monster has done that too. As long as he's not vomiting frequently, I'd figure he got out what ails him!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Better to throw it up than pass it, I say! Just watch closely so it was the only one.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

My brothers lab is a rock eater...he frequently throws them up (some little and some so big that I can't believe it). About a month ago he began to throw up one evening...he was still throwing up the following day and by that evening he was unable to walk and was in shock. I told my brother that if he wanted his dog to be alive the next day he better get him to an emergency vet. We loaded him up and the vet was very concerned...took x-rays and sure enough a rock was small enough to pass ALMOST all the way through him...it was stuck in his intestines. The dog was so unstable that they did not want to operate right away but said that if they didn't he might not make it. I assisted during the surgery and it was touch and go for the duration as well as the next two days. He did make a complete recovery and is now in a rock free yard. Not an easy thing to do but we did it.
Keep an eye on him and if you can pick up any rocks bigger than a ping pong ball.

Good Luck


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Keep an eye on him. Swallowing rocks can cause infections, as you might imagine. As long as he is acting and eating OK, I would not worry.


----------

